# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  AT-RT Revell

## Carrey

AT-RT (All Terrain - Recon Transport)
Разведывательный вездеход

Масса: 400 кг
Скорость: 75 км/час
Длина: 2.9 м
Высота: 3.7 м
Вооружение: ЭМИ импульсная пушка (blaster cannon)
Экипаж: 1 чел

Масштаб что-то около 1/18. Игрушка, конечно, но вполне в струю массовой истерии по "ходульным" боевым машинам - валкерам. Довесил мелочёвки из тянутого литника, поклеил для разнообразия кое-какие декали из запасов. Красил акрилом, в несколько разноцветных слоёв, тонировал маслом на скипидаре, карандашом-серебрянкой и тамиевскими пудренницами. 



Ещё фоты: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...d9c350cfb4eb29

Для удобной работы с мелкими модельками (деталировки, покраски, декалирования, тонирования и т.д.) расковырял старый винчестер (8-дюймовый монстр от ранних Мак-ов), блины переместил вверх, на двухсторонний армированный скотч налепил вырезанный из полипропилена круг - получилась удобная карусель, поворот на полные 360°, с магнитной фиксацией по 1/4 окружного угла благодаря магнитам в приводном движке винчестера, т.е. крутанув карусель пальцами за блин она, слегка покачавшись, остановится на следующей четверти кругового поворота, а не продолжит крутиться по инерции как грампластинка.



PS: http://corporate.honda.com/innovation/walk-assist/

----------


## kfmut

Интересный шагоход, только его по новой моде надо было в пиксельный  камо покрасить ;-) да и с каруселькой идея интересная.

----------


## Carrey

Пиксельный камуфл ко времени принятия подобных валкеров на вооружение (2020) безнадёжно устареет. 4БО (и вариации) - форевер! 8)
Спасибо за отзыв.

----------


## OKA

"Поклонник «Звездных войн» распечатал рабочую модель AT-AT

   

Модель бронированного вездехода AT-AT.Фотография: 

LtDan / thingverse.com

Дэн Олсон, студент Мичиганского университета, создал рабочую модель бронированного шагохода AT-AT из фантастической вселенной «Звездных войн». Файлы для 3D-печати деталей модели опубликованы на ThingVerse.




Модель AT-AT получилась около 30 сантиметров в высоту и собрана из 69 полученных при помощи 3D-печати элементов, в число которых входят шестерни механизма. На печать всех деталей у автора модели ушло около четырех дней, отдельно покупать пришлось только электродвигатель, батарейку с переходником и выключатель.



Создатель модели отмечает, что AT-AT может передвигаться только по ровной поверхности из-за специфики дизайна боевой машины и несовершенства спроектированного механизма шагохода. По словам студента, он вообще удивлен, что получившаяся в результате модель действительно может передвигаться, переставляя ноги.

Ранее поклонники фантастической саги самостоятельно смастерили на базе Sphero BB-8. Кроме того, фанаты «Звёздных войн» также сделали из квадрокоптера «Тысячелетний сокол», запустили в стратосферу модель X-wing и посчитали вес магистра Йоды.

Николай Воронцов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2015/10/31/at-at

Качество печати конечно не ахти, да и в кино половчее шагал танчик. Но вот возможность скачивать и распечатывать модели- это замечательно . 
Не только лишь из бумаги))

----------

